# Marilyn Monroe =)



## CheyMUA (Jul 29, 2012)

I adore Marilyn Monroe and just HAD to share these adorable pis of her and her cute little Chihuahua Josefa!


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

Love them. Thanks for sharing


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

Love those! Ive seen them b4, I am a longtime Marilyn lover! Got her movie collection on dvd and a book full of pictures of her.


----------



## heathuhhhhwebbbb (Aug 3, 2012)

So cute! Classy ladies love their Chis!


----------



## chaiteahuahua (Jul 2, 2012)

Love these pictures, especially the one of Josefa jumping for a treat


----------



## LBChi (Mar 12, 2012)

Love her, she was so beautiful!


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

How can anyone not adore this woman, she's fabulous! Very cute pics with the Chi. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## CheyMUA (Jul 29, 2012)

cherper said:


> Love those! Ive seen them b4, I am a longtime Marilyn lover! Got her movie collection on dvd and a book full of pictures of her.



Omg really? Lucky!! I'm jealous!! ha ha


----------



## CheyMUA (Jul 29, 2012)

chaiteahuahua said:


> Love these pictures, especially the one of Josefa jumping for a treat


My fav too


----------



## CheyMUA (Jul 29, 2012)

heathuhhhhwebbbb said:


> So cute! Classy ladies love their Chis!


Yes we do !!


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

I even have marilyn christmas ornaments. LOL  I'm a fanatic!


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

Man if I weren't in a straight committed relationship.. *sighs* oh and a generation older. LOL j/k j/k 

I do <3 Marilyn though!! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## OzChi (Oct 26, 2011)

I know someone with a Chi called Marilyn in her honour


----------



## ChiMama5 (Jun 29, 2012)

CheyMUA said:


> I adore Marilyn Monroe and just HAD to share these adorable pis of her and her cute little Chihuahua Josefa!
> 
> I have never seen these. Thanks so much for sharing!


----------



## momofmany (Apr 23, 2012)

She was all woman that's for sure.


----------

